# Chevrolet Montana - Hybrid Audio



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

*Chevrolet Montana - Hybrid Audio Technologies*

Hey guys!

I will post some pictures of my friend's car. He doesn't have an account here so here you go.

*System Details*
*HU:* Alpine 9887 (replacing with a Clarion DRZ9255 when it arrives)
*Stereo Amp:* Custom 4-Channel Class T Amp (gonna be installed in the glove box)
*Speakers:* Hybrid Audio Legatia L61-2 Pro
*Sub Amp:* Alpine PDX 1.1000
*Sub:* JL Audio 10W6v2
*Interconnects:* Audioquest Anaconda + Eichmann Bulletplug
*Speaker Cable:* Belden 1585A (custom braided)
*Power Cable:* KnuKonceptz Fleks 1/0 & 4AWG
*Aux Battery:* Hawker SBS C11
*Distro / Fuse Holders:* Tsunami

The car









L61-2 Pro









A-Pillars

















































The car is fully deadened but don't have pictures of that proccess.

Just the a-pillars are done for now! More pictures soon! All the stereo part should be ready by Friday next week.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice, keep us posted for sure..


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

those pillars look amazing


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

Ummmm WOW!!!  seemless integration of the tweets into the A-pillars! Awesome craftmanship......can't wait to see more


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking good. I like those a-pillars. Makes me want some HAT's to do mine with. 

Do I spy some kicks going on in those pics?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

It is awesome that you guys are enjoying this brazilian work. I will have a topic for my car in the next week or so too!

Yeah you can spy the kicks in one of the pictures! I will keep you guys updated. As soon as my friend sends me more pictures, they will be here!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

A-Pillar Build Pics


























1/0AWG cable going through the firewall










Instalation Accessories










Aux Battery










Eichmann Connectors


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, those connectors are like $50 a pair aren't they!


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Good look stuff there buddy. Keep us posted on this process!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

The connectors are $7 each.

Kicks are almost ready!


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well nm. I guess I was thinking of some other ones. Cool connectors regardless.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Kicks are coming together!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

More photos:


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> It is awesome that you guys are enjoying this brazilian work. I will have a topic for my car in the next week or so too!


It looks more than DIYMA worthy so far!

Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Odd fabrication technique for the kicks. I gather they will be un-backed? Normally you create the bottom with fiberglass and stretch cloth over the top to form the pod. From your photos it looks like you just glued cheese cloth to the floor and covered it with gobs of bondo. Is that right? Or did you not photograph the fiberglassing stages?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Fiberglassing stages were not photographed.

The technique used was kinda "odd". If you see in one of the photos that shows a hand and the kick, the bottom doesn't go all the way to the floor. If you know what I mean. The mid is kinda "floating".

The kicks still need to be reinforced, even though they are very tough already.

It is hard to explain. I think I will explain better with photos. I will ask my friend for some in different angles.

The L6 is inted to be used in IB, so the kick will be ventilated.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

capnxtreme said:


> It looks more than DIYMA worthy so far!
> 
> Looking forward to the rest.


Thanks a lot mate!

I should have more photos in about 12 hours or so!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

more photos more photos NOW!!!! J/k


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope this install is Diyma worthy guys!

No exciting pictures today just a LOT more sanding:


























Kicks should be covered tomorrow!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

As per hat-forum, great work!!


----------



## hellbilly007 (May 12, 2008)

Your work looks great. Is that the factory piece sealing your inner door?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

So you vented the L6s into the IP?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

very nice, keep it up


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thx guys! I will give them your compliments!

I am not sure what IP means. Sorry about that.

The doors aren't deadened yet.  I should have more photos tonight!

Kicks should be covered! 

And then friday/saturday will be:

- Deadening doors and some other parts that are missing
- Installing the totally custom amplifier
- Tuning Stereo
- Building battery box

Then next week will start sub box / amp rack.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Ianaconi said:


> Thx guys! I will give them your compliments!
> 
> I am not sure what IP means. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


IP=dash board or instrument panel.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah it is gonna be vented up the IP.

Thx for the translation!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Some more photos for you guys! My friend said sorry for the dirty car hehe! 










































P.S: The L6 is not installed yet.. Still missing grill and other things!  More updates soon!


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

A few more:


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't tell fron the pics...but is the montana in brazil a mini van like it is here in the states?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Not really.

This is a Montana:


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

thats cool looking. Wish we got them here.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Ianaconi said:


> Not really.
> 
> This is a Montana:


wow thats pretty cool looking I thought it was a mini van


----------



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)

Ianaconi said:


> Not really.
> 
> This is a Montana:


El Camino version 2.0?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

The El Camino is coming back to the states guys...


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

*


Ianaconi said:



Some more photos for you guys! My friend said sorry for the dirty car hehe! 









Click to expand...

Im like'n the kicks very smooth
nice man nice!




Ianaconi said:



Not really.

This is a Montana:









Click to expand...

*
Neat lookin never seen anything like that (newer anyway)



chuyler1 said:


> The El Camino is coming back to the states guys...



Wow!! I should get one for my father inlaw..
it would match his OG 76' just needs the wood on the bottom half..lol


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

More photos!!!

Custom Amp / Custom RCAs / Custom Speaker Cables

































Battery









Aux Battery









Kicks


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Better photos!


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I'm looking at getting the l6 and l1 combo in my truck and since I will have similar drivers in a similar environment (single cab truck) I am anxious to hear your listening impressions


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That's very nice clean work! And that's a really cool car/truck.


----------



## TrippleScar (Sep 25, 2009)

Great build...

@Ianaconi: Please ask your friend why did he decide to do the custom A-pillars instead of the sail pannels for the tweets? 

I am currently in the design phase of my 2005 Corsa C UTE. It is the same as the Montana but I am from South Africa, hence the different name. 

I was considdering the standard factory locations for the tweets but i would make a custum pod to be able to direct/angle the tweets for a better sound stage. The mids will be in the standard locations too, but i will also fabricate the pods for them as well. 

I am just keen on the reason and methodolgy of his build...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

old thread but sick car


----------



## antnbarao (Mar 20, 2010)

Bem top o projeto em!!!!


----------

